# Help!!! Bumpy scabs/cuts on hedgehog face!



## Dkyler94 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yesterday I noticed my hedgie, Harvey, had three bumps on his nose near his eyes. He also has a bump at the beginning of his spines on the right side of his forehead. I cannot get a good glimpse at the one under his spines but the one directly between his eyes has scabbed over. The ones underneath that are just small bumps. The only thing I can think of is he scratched his head with his nails. I recently cut his nails but they don't seem sharp to me. Also he plays with a toilet paper roll. He sticks his head in and out of it. I will attach some pictures. I apologize that they aren't the best. I cannot get him to sit still. He is a very active hedgie. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for your time.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't let him have a toilet paper roll for a few days just in case it is from that. 

Are there any anywhere else such as his legs, neck, under his arms or around his quill line. If so, or if more do appear on his face or body it is possibly a staph infection and he will need antibiotic from the vet. :smile:


----------



## Dkyler94 (Apr 18, 2014)

The only place he has them are on his head. I have looked over his whole body before and I only saw the ones on his face and the one on his forehead in his quill line. The biggest one on his face has scabbed over but the others are the same. The one on his forehead in his quill line was also scabby looking. I just cannot get a good glimpse at the one in his quill line. Thank you for your response I will take away his toilet paper roll for a while and see if they improve. Do you think it could have something to do with his nails being trimmed?


----------

